# RocketRaid 640 issue [SOLVED]

## esperto

Hi all,

I've installed a rocketraid 640 card in my system, but I'm facing issues.

I've followed the wiki (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/HighPoint_RocketRAID), compiled the correct module for my card, rr64x, but when I try to load the module dmesg shows the below and during the modprobe the system hangs and come back a few times.

```

[ 1676.028664] rr64x: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[ 1710.509984] rr64x: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[ 1781.745232] rr64x: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout

[ 1876.077336] rr64x: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

[ 1876.077344] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[ 1876.077527] rr64x: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[ 1876.078412] rr64x:RocketRAID 64x SATA controller driver v1.1  

[ 1876.205607] rr64x:adapter at PCI 5:0:0, IRQ 17

[ 1876.217076] rr64x:adapter at PCI 6:0:0, IRQ 17

[ 1876.218774] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port.

[ 1876.218775] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1876.418812] rr64x:[0 1  ] start port.

[ 1876.418814] rr64x:[0 1  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1876.618855] rr64x:[1 0  ] start port.

[ 1876.618858] rr64x:[1 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1876.717401] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1876.717404] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set                                                        

[ 1876.818893] rr64x:[1 1  ] start port.

[ 1876.818895] rr64x:[1 1  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1879.401361] rr64x:[0 1  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1879.401378] rr64x:[0 1  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1879.420360] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 1).

[ 1879.921001] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1879.921004] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set                                                         

[ 1881.422752] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1881.423400] rr64x:[1 0  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1881.423416] rr64x:[1 0  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1881.423418] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 2).

[ 1881.624481] rr64x:[1 1  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1881.624504] rr64x:[1 1  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1881.773226] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1881.773238] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set                                                        

[ 1884.433475] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 2).

[ 1884.934117] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1884.934120] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set                                                         

[ 1886.435920] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1886.624533] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 3).

[ 1886.974309] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1886.974317] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set                                                        

[ 1889.833572] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 3).

[ 1890.334227] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1890.334230] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set                                                         

[ 1891.835986] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1891.836251] psmouse serio1: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

[ 1891.836607] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 4).

[ 1892.186621] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1892.186640] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set                                                        

[ 1894.841721] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 4).

[ 1895.342358] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1895.342362] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set                                                         

[ 1896.844145] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1896.844165] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 5).

[ 1897.194096] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1897.194109] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1899.849797] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 5).

[ 1900.350442] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1900.350445] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1901.852201] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1902.052856] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 6).

[ 1902.402941] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1902.402947] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1905.097929] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 6).

[ 1905.598583] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1905.598587] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1907.100317] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1907.298970] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 7).

[ 1907.648997] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1907.649010] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1910.434086] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 7).

[ 1910.934724] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1910.934727] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1912.436459] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1912.437094] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 8).

[ 1912.787235] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1912.787248] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1915.442163] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 8).

[ 1915.942832] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1915.942836] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1917.444575] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1917.644237] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 9).

[ 1917.994313] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1917.994319] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1920.850289] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 9).

[ 1921.350925] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1921.350928] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1922.852679] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1922.852717] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 10).

[ 1923.202702] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1923.202706] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1925.858407] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe a).

[ 1926.359049] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1926.359053] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1927.860820] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

[ 1927.860850] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 11).

[ 1928.210819] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1928.210824] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Write] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr a7878000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 05] PTE Write access is not set

[ 1930.866557] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe b).

[ 1931.367195] DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2

[ 1931.367199] DMAR: DMAR:[DMA Read] Request device [05:00.1] fault addr abb78000 

               DMAR:[fault reason 06] PTE Read access is not set

[ 1932.868936] rr64x:[0 0 f] failed to send 1st FIS

```

I guess the first few messages give a hint, by what should I do? Does anyone here have experience with this card? I've got another system with windows and when the card was installed there, it seems to work fine.

I don't need the hardware RAID (or hardware-ish RAID) to work, I actually only need the extra ports.

for reference, this is the relevant part of lspci -v output (this card has a PLX chip, which the driver loads fine, a marvell IDE/SATA controller, which also seems to load fine, altough I cannot see new drives in /dev (only seeing sda), and the RocketRAID controller is seen by lspci but the kernel module seems not to load)

```

03:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

        Bus: primary=03, secondary=04, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f7000000-f71fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Express Upstream Port, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a4] Subsystem: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

04:01.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: f7100000-f71fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Express Downstream Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a4] Subsystem: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

04:05.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: f7000000-f70fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Express Downstream Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a4] Subsystem: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

04:07.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Express Downstream Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a4] Subsystem: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

04:09.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch (rev ba) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Bus: primary=04, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [68] Express Downstream Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [a4] Subsystem: PLX Technology, Inc. PEX 8608 8-lane, 8-Port PCI Express Gen 2 (5.0 GT/s) Switch

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

05:00.0 RAID bus controller: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. RocketRAID 640 4 Port SATA-III Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. RocketRAID 640 4 Port SATA-III Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at e090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e070 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e060 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e050 [size=16]

        Memory at f7121000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Expansion ROM at f7110000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

05:00.1 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE912x IDE Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE912x IDE Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at e040 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e030 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e020 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e010 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=16]

        Memory at f7120000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Expansion ROM at f7100000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

        Kernel modules: pata_marvell, pata_acpi, ata_generic

06:00.0 RAID bus controller: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. RocketRAID 640 4 Port SATA-III Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. RocketRAID 640 4 Port SATA-III Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        I/O ports at d090 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d080 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d070 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d060 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d050 [size=16]

        Memory at f7021000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Expansion ROM at f7010000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

06:00.1 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE912x IDE Controller (rev 11) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

        Subsystem: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE912x IDE Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at d040 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d030 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d020 [size=8]

        I/O ports at d010 [size=4]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

        Memory at f7020000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

        Kernel modules: pata_marvell, pata_acpi, ata_generic

```

Oh, my kernel is gentoo-sources 4.4.26, compiled via genkernel.

thanks in advance.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

esperto,

```
[ 1676.028664]rr64x: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout 
```

The kernel symbol called module_layout differs between your running kernel and the rr64x module you just loaded. 

```
[ 1876.077527]rr64x: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
```

Also, the module is not signed ad your kernel expects it to be.

You need to fix module_layout but it looks like you have unsigned modules set to be only a warning, so loading went ahead anyway.

Rebuild your kernel and the rr64x module, starting with make clean.

This will ensure that there are no old binaries lying around for make to reuse.

----------

## esperto

NeddySeagoon,

Thanks for the quick answer!

as I had to recompile the kernel, I decided to update it, since the new 4.4.39 is out.

After recompiling the kernel and rr64x module, I don't see the signature verification error anymore (removed the requirement for signature with menuconfig), but I still get the "rr64x: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout"

I`m sure that the module is compiling against the correct kernel source, because I recompiled virtualbox-modules at the same time (emerge rr64x virtualbox-modules) and virtualbox modules are loading fine.

Any suggestions?

----------

## esperto

So after some more tests I solved it, the "symbol modul_layout" apparently vanished after disabling ccache feature, and the main problem was actually "DMAR: DRHD: handling fault status reg 2 ", which was caused by the driver trying to access a protected memory address, and disabling intel_iommu on boot (added intel_iommu=off to grub.cfg) the message went away and the card found the hard drive plugged in

```

[ 1520.604386] rr64x: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

[ 1520.604399] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[ 1520.605476] rr64x:RocketRAID 64x SATA controller driver v1.1  

[ 1520.734179] rr64x:adapter at PCI 5:0:0, IRQ 17

[ 1520.745666] rr64x:adapter at PCI 6:0:0, IRQ 17

[ 1520.747406] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port.

[ 1520.747407] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1520.947447] rr64x:[0 1  ] start port.

[ 1520.947449] rr64x:[0 1  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1521.147493] rr64x:[1 0  ] start port.

[ 1521.147495] rr64x:[1 0  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1521.347537] rr64x:[1 1  ] start port.

[ 1521.347540] rr64x:[1 1  ] start port hard reset (probe 1).

[ 1523.922222] rr64x:[0 0  ] start port soft reset (probe 1).

[ 1524.574876] rr64x:[0 1  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1524.574885] rr64x:[0 1  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1524.754306] rr64x:[0 0  ] port started successfully.

[ 1524.754315] rr64x:[0 0 0] device probed successfully.

[ 1524.804298] rr64x:[1 0  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1524.804309] rr64x:[1 0  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1525.005272] rr64x:[1 1  ] failed to hard reset.

[ 1525.005290] rr64x:[1 1  ] failed to perform port hard reset.

[ 1525.005672] scsi host10: rr64x

[ 1525.007288] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3200822AS      3.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[ 1525.014694] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[ 1525.014821] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] 390719855 512-byte logical blocks: (200 GB/186 GiB)

[ 1525.014854] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1525.014860] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 2f 00 00 00

[ 1525.014882] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[ 1525.016592]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

[ 1525.017401] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

```

----------

